# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  select avec possibilt de saisie

## k-eisti

Bonsoir  tous,


je travaille actuellement sur un projet (jsp mysql tomcat),  et je doit ralis un formulaire qui permet a l'utilisateur de saisir des donnes, mais j'utilise  la balise  SELECT  qui contient une liste (nom_client) enregistrs dans la base de donnes  (dans la table client).

et comme l'utilisateur peut ajouter un (nom_client) s'il n'existe pas , je ne sais pas la syntaxe exacte qui permet d''crire dans une balise SELECT ,

mon code est :

```

```

ce code permet seulement la slection et pas la saisie.

Merci de votre aide

----------


## tchize_

Une balise select editable,  existe pas en html. Autrement dit, tu va devoir travailler avec une balise select et une entre "nouveau client, tapper les dtails ci-dessous" puis un champ texte classique pour le "nouveau"

----------


## k-eisti

j'ai pas  bien compris ,

d'aprs ce que j'ai compris :
je doit utiliser  la balise select  pour les client dja existants dans la base et une autre balise 
<input> pour les nouveaux clients .

si c'est la cas , ca va tre un peut difficile de manipuler les donnes dans la base , car ce formulaire appel une autre page JSP pour l'enregistrement des donnes .

----------


## tchize_

y a pas le choix. De plus, c'est pas bien compliqu d'ajouter un if <nouveau client> dans ton traitement.

----------


## link256

Il faut mieux un champ de saisie pour un nouveau client en plus de ta liste droulante.


Et  la validation de ton formulaire tu rediriges vers une autre jsp intermedaire pour cr ce nouveau client qui sera redirige  son tour vers 
ta JSP pour l'enregistrement des donnes avec les informations de ce nouveau client.

----------


## Mengu georges

Tu peux avoir une liste droulante de l'existant qui va renseigner le champs input sur changement (traitement js voir code). Du coups tu n'as que le chp input  traiter.


```
onchange="document.grille1.STE.value=document.grille1.liste_STE.value;"
```

----------

